

AngularJS + Cloud Endpoints: A Recipe for Building Modern Web Applications - novaleaf
https://cloud.google.com/resources/articles/angularjs-cloud-endpoints-recipe-for-building-modern-web-applications

======
cnbeuiwx
Its modern to store your data at NSA?

